# ¿Puede arrancar un driver de 2" apartir de 6.500 hz?



## djmartin86 (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola queridos amigos ... Estuve analizando el divisor de mis cajas doble 15 con driver de 2" .
El divisor es de 2º orden  .... tiene un capactiro clasico de 5 micro y en serie hacia un paralelo  de un inductor con nucleo de aire de  278 micro henry y en la otra rama del paralelo el driver en serie con 8 resistencias de 1/2 watt de 12 ohms!!!!!!!!!...
Todo esto comenzo porque un amigo tiene cajas hechas por el mismo fabricante con los mismos componentes y dice que suenan muchisimo mas los drivers .... el tiene tambien este mismo modelo y piensa exactamente lo mismo ...Todavia no pude ver el divisor de esa super caja ...
Lo que puedo dar por concreto son los valores del circuito y calculando con un script me da que arranca el driver apartir de los 6500 hz ...

Los parlantes son  x pro linea s y el driver tambien marca x pro linea s

Mis preguntas son:

¿esta bien que arranque desde 6,5 khz?
¿Ese divisor de tension de 8 resistores de 12 ohms x 1/2 watts cada una estan todos en serie ... esto da casi 100 ohms !!!! O sea que por ley de ohm  deberia caer toda la tension en la serie de esas resistencias ... me parece raro 

que opinan?
Yo creo que tendria que tener


----------



## capitanp (Abr 12, 2011)

y que son unos superparlantes de rango extendido que llegan a los 6500hz o sino tenes un hueco en los medios...


----------



## djmartin86 (Abr 12, 2011)

los parlantes estan en paralelo directos .... el driver solo utiliza el filtro
Escuche muchas cajas con driver de 2" y como que le falta brillo ... y no es por el driver


----------



## DANIELDEPH (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola djmartin86.
Te comento que la frecuencia de corte de un filtro pasa altos para un driver de 2" esta, normalmente, entre los 800 y los 1000Hz dependiendo de la calidad del filtro y del driver. No entiendo muy bien la explicacion que das sobre la ubicacion de los componentes en le filtro pero si tus calculos son correctos y el filtro esta cortando en 6500 HZ estan perdiendo una banda de frecuencias muy importantes en el audio.

Con respecto a las resistencias que nombras es comun que los filtros para los driver tengan resistencia q junto con el driver formen un divisor resistivo (parte de la potencia que entrega el amplificador llega al driver y la otra parte se disipa en las resistencia en forma de calor).
Normalmente la eficiencia de un tweeter es mayor que la de un woofer. Esto quiere decir que recibiendo la misma potencia RMS, el tweeter producirá más sonido que el woofer. Es por esto que un wofer de 15" soporta una potencia de 400W normalmente y un driver a lo sumo 150W.

Si no corregimos la potencia que llega a cada parlante a traves de un divisor de tension la respuesta en frecuencia de la caja no será plana. (este es solo uno de los factores que se deben corregir en una caja para que su respuesta sea lo mas plana posible).

Espero sean de ayuda mis comentarios.


----------



## djmartin86 (Abr 13, 2011)

Te dejaria un dibujo pero no se como dejarte pegado el mismo ... vos sabes de alguna manera?
pero el divisor esta bien hecho apesar de lo que me decis? ... porque si colocas por ejemplo un resistor en serie de 8 ohms haces que se disipe la mitad de la potencia del driver sobre el mismo .
Cualquier driver arranca de 800 hz a 1000 hz? ..

quizas me confundi en los calculos .. lguien sabe las formulas directamente?? para un filtro de 2 do orden  para un driver? .
Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 23, 2011)

Respondiendo a tu pregunta sobre si està bien que arranque a 6,5 Khz, se responde con lo que te contestè en el otro hilo, 2 octavas arriba de la Fs està bien.
Sds.


----------

